

Ask HN: What do we do when our leaders are corrupt? - ftse
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/8039273.stm

======
noonespecial
Accept that for any value of political power y, there will be some corruption
x.

Solve for the minimum of x. Don't get fooled by local minimums.

~~~
johnnybgoode
What about y = 0?

~~~
noonespecial
Yeah. I had been thinking of that. There should probably be a third term Z
that has some sort of inverse proportionality relationship to y that
represents cartels/warlords/etc that fill the power vacuum of a very low y
situation. This would also cause x to be very high. (eg: Somalia)

~~~
johnnybgoode
I don't think I would distinguish between z and y. In other words, a high z is
the same as a high y, and of course either one causes a high x.

~~~
noonespecial
Or -y is what happens when you don't have any y and so its an absolute value
of y modified by some vector function v as to which sections of public life y
(or the absolute value thereof) extends into...

For some metaphor m that is extended beyond a limit l, it becomes increasingly
r, ridiculous. :)

~~~
johnnybgoode
Well, let me put it this way: Warlords have political power.

------
johnnybgoode
What do you do? You wonder if you really need them in the first place.

